# check out this listing on ebay



## Nightmare-Dude (Jul 24, 2010)

Pretty awesome!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

A pixie with red hair *drools* I freakin love pixies! I even have a tat of one on my back


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

very nice 


funnilly enuf, I was browsing thru eBay and found something... interesting and was going to share here when I came across this post so I'll edge in on ur thread so as to not add another

item number is 370531705570 enjoy


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

It's me!


----------

